# Skimmer Help



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a Vertex-in100...been working like a charm for over a year as I got it used. Recently it has not been producing the bubbles/skimate as it has in the past. I get foaming (white- small bubbles about 1/4" or so above the turbulence) in the main chamber and do get dry crap on the wall of the chamber and neck but not in the cup as it used to do. It also does not produce as much of the crap. Only change has been that I have been adjusting chemistry as number were low on all chemistry except phosphate which I have been working on using a reactor with Rowphos in it. 
I have cleaned the skimmer and pump with vinegar, ran it overnight in the solution, tested it outside of the aquarium in another aquarium, cleaned the air hose etc etc. I called the distributor in Van who gave me some ideas and was very helpful but I'm still not getting the skimmate that I used to. Is it time to get something new...as it is at least 5 years old. Could the pump just be getting "weaker"/old. I think it is the original Resun Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

have you changed what you are putting into the tank since this started happening? New or different types of foods or additives?


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes- I've been adjusting my chemistry using the BRS 2 part system as my numbers were below spec. That is the major change. So now my numbers are fine- Phosphates have been high and I've been using Rowphos which is bring slowly the phosphate levels down..that all. I have had the air intake completely open and have changed it as well - very little effect. 

Could the pump just be "losing" power as it's been on 24/7 for years?


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

For anyone that is interested I found this site that has relevant info:
https://sites.google.com/a/asira.org/www2/proteinskimmers


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

if you can get a replacement impeller - try replacing that first.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Check Venturi for calcium buildup


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I open up my skimmer pump and clean out the inside of the pump head (needle wheel pump) and make sure everything is free of gunk about every six months or so. Running vinegar will help, but it may not get rid of any build up of gunk, detritus or other yuck that gets stuck in the pump head.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I just cleaned mine with vinegar an it's finally working properly for the first time ever. I was wondering if CLR cleaner would work better?


----------

